# wo finde ich den "Filter" -> "Rendering-Filter" -> "3D-Transformieren"



## anfeanger83 (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ich benutzte Photoshop cs und in einem Tutorial ist folgender Filter aufgeführt "Filter" -> "Rendering-Filter" -> "3D-Transformieren"  aber unter Filter Rendering Filter steht bei mir  nur Beleuchtungs effekte , Blend effekte ,,Differenz Wolkern , Fasern ,Wolken  aber nicht 3D-Transformieren wo finde ich den ?


----------



## damo (31. Dezember 2004)

Musst du von der Installations CD nachinstallieren.
Ansonsten wurde dieses Thema schon sehr oft besprochen...


----------

